# Insignia TV NS-F27C Problem



## Vasily2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an Insignia NS-F27C television from Best Buy.
The problem I'm having is when I turn it on, even after leaving it unplugged for up to 1 week to see if it resets itself, the screen is blue and the inputs seem to be rotating automatically looking for a signal. 
It has in white lettering which floats around the screen "No Signal", then it switches automatically to each individual input the TV has ie., it will read "Component Auto" briefly then the "No Signal" floats around for approx 2-3 minutes, then switches to the next input ie. S-Video Auto, same thing happens until it goes through all inputs the TV has then repeats the entire process again until infinity if I let it. I have also unplugged and plugged inputs back in to see if it catches the signal from the DVD player or the VCR in off or on mode with no luck. When it switches inputs the screen goes black for a second. It's like watching a carousel go round and round.
I'm sure they're developing a new TV that uses voice commands, thought I'd pop that in there for positive input which would help me right now so I can tell the TV where to go.
Does anyone know what to do besides call Geek Squad from Best Buy who charges up the ying yang to do exactly what I have been doing trying to fix this stubborn TV?. Which I might add is what the manufacturer is telling me via phone call or email. Oh yes, they will tell you to unplug it and plug it back in after 5 minutes or so, but that's it basically.
Besides I have a decent amount of electronic knowledge to work it out if I have to go inside, to which I am holding off on doing right now.
I also asked the manufacture in another email if there is a reset button on the main board or if there is a reset code that can be punched into the remote, they said, "No" to both of the questions.
What were the engineers thinking about when they designed this TV? Geesch!
Now, what started this off is I was on the phone with my daughter. She called while I was working on the TV. I was in the menu mode using the buttons on the front of the TV adjusting settings when I looked away and I hit a button and it all started. Total loss of control or use of the front buttons on the TV and the blue screen appeared with the "No Signal" floating around and changing inputs on automatic every 2-3 minutes. So, I've lost control of the TV with the manual buttons on the front of the unit and the lovely blues screen appears with all its glory.
Can anyone help who might have the same issue or know of it happening to someone else with the Insignia NS-F27C model?
Cheers,
C.


----------

